# Got it!



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

Picked up my new 6er today. Rides and looks great. The steering is very stiff and precise and the steering wheel is thick with a small diameter...it squeaks as you slide your hands to turn. Idrive is crazy...total control, but losts of presses. I like techy stuff, so it's no problem for me. Adjusting the airflow requires a bit too much work...no simple button for where the air comes from. I guess you have to trust BMW's auto mode to get it right.

I like the 2 customize buttons on the steeering wheel and the new style turn signal...it doesn't stay where you put it and it knows if you're turning or changing lanes. The car is very powerful but not as jumpy as my old 540, you need to press harder on the gas to get going. The 540 just required a slight touch.

NO shark fin..didn't check out the split back seats, but I think not. Radio reception is not as good as my old car, but the system (premium/logic7) sounds great. There's a choice to enable and customize an increase in volume as speed and external noise increases. This may be on newer Bim'ers, but was absent on my old car...pre-Idrive.

And..the cup holder is very solid!

Mine was the first that the dealer released.

M


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

mikeg said:


> Picked up my new 6er today. Rides and looks great. The steering is very stiff and precise and the steering wheel is thick with a small diameter...it squeaks as you slide your hands to turn. Idrive is crazy...total control, but losts of presses. I like techy stuff, so it's no problem for me. Adjusting the airflow requires a bit too much work...no simple button for where the air comes from. I guess you have to trust BMW's auto mode to get it right.
> 
> I like the 2 customize buttons on the steeering wheel and the new style turn signal...it doesn't stay where you put it and it knows if you're turning or changing lanes. The car is very powerful but not as jumpy as my old 540, you need to press harder on the gas to get going. The 540 just required a slight touch.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, will you be sharing it with us


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I wanna see PIX!

--J.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! I guess your so excited you didn't tell us which one you got.The convertible or the coupe.
Good luck
vern


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

vern said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! I guess your so excited you didn't tell us which one you got.The convertible or the coupe.


Opps...I got a saphire coupe with the chateau interior and the alloy dash. The dash is much less plasticy looking than it appears in the pictures and the whole look and feel is of a smaller sports car with the same growl as well. It's been lightly snowing here and the car has had no problems. Except it's already dirty!

One other thing, the view out of the windshield..you can't see the hood at all as it slopes downward. I forget if you could see the hood on my other cars. The view is totally unobstructed.

Here's my one small complaint. There are 3 ways to change radio stations: via the steeringwheel, the scan buttons on the CD, and the Idrive. However...if the car is set to presets, you can only change presets with all the above ways. If set to scan all stations, all three ways only scan. To change from one to the other takes about 3 presses and 2 slides of the Idrive. Wouldn't it be simpler if the CD buttons scan and the steering wheel changes presets? I don't know why this bugs me, but I travel a lot and often have to use stations out of my normal area. Oh well, i guess you can't have it all.

I love the car... the way it looks and the tight way it drives. The seats are great too. I f I could only stop playing with the idrive  .

I'll try to post some pictures, but seriously, my car looks just like every other pic out there. If I find a unique view, I'll post it.

It was fun playing with the lights at night in my driveway. They follow the wheel as your turn it. My son and I had a few giggles over this. He almost gave me whiplash when he drove the car and floored it first thing

M


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

mikeg said:


> Opps...I got a saphire coupe with the chateau interior and the alloy dash. The dash is much less plasticy looking than it appears in the pictures and the whole look and feel is of a smaller sports car with the same growl as well. It's been lightly snowing here and the car has had no problems. Except it's already dirty!
> 
> One other thing, the view out of the windshield..you can't see the hood at all as it slopes downward. I forget if you could see the hood on my other cars. The view is totally unobstructed.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about the sun/moon roof only tipping up and not rolling back??I would have a hard time getting use to it. I have mine open almost all year when conditions permit it. Again good luck
vern


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

mikeg said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler if the CD buttons scan and the steering wheel changes presets?


 :rofl: Wouldn't life be better if those german engineers knew meaning of the phrase "user friendly." Haven't used the infamous "I-Drive" yet, but the Navigation/Audio/Computer console on my 330cic just makes me laugh whenever I try to accomplsh any task. How I yearn for the simple beauty of the Navigation system in my Dad's Lexus LS430...



> I'll try to post some pictures, but seriously, my car looks just like every other pic out there. If I find a unique view, I'll post it.


Yes, but they are not _your_ car! We wanna see yours! Especially interested in that "alloy" dash, I don't think I've seen that yet.



> It was fun playing with the lights at night in my driveway. They follow the wheel as your turn it. My son and I had a few giggles over this. He almost gave me whiplash when he drove the car and floored it first thing


OmG, don't those "adaptive headlights" rock? :thumbup: It totally freaked me out the first time I saw them work on my car, because I totally forgot I had them! I was completely amazed. I think this is one of my favorite features on my car (besides the disappearing roof)! Watch, after you've been driving your car for a while at night and you get into another car to drive, you'll get the feeling that the headlights are "broken."

Have fun! (Although it sounds like your son will have more fun than you!)

--J.


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

vern said:


> How do you feel about the sun/moon roof only tipping up and not rolling back??I would have a hard time getting use to it. I have mine open almost all year when conditions permit it. Again good luck
> vern


Hi Vern, I drive in New Jersey also and put a lot of crusing miles on my car so I seldom use the sun roof open. The noise bothers me. I might have had it open for the first 10 minutes after work, but not much else.

It's not a big issue with me. The sunroof is BIG though. And I agree that it's shame that it doesn't retract, though I'd be uphappy if the roof line changed as a result.

Maybe a smaller sun roof would have worked. Too late now 

M


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> :
> Yes, but they are not _your_ car! We wanna see yours! Especially interested in that "alloy" dash, I don't think I've seen that yet.
> 
> --J.


OK Ok  , I'll post some pictures tomorrow, or maybe next week as it's supposed to snow here. The alloy dash is sharp and my other son has alloy trim in his 330xi and it's very cool also. Normally I lean towards the richness of light wood, but in this cockpit-like environment the alloy feels right.

BTW, the car doesn't have a coin holder.

The Idrive is a mixed blessing. It's very powerful and compelling, but u gotta live with it's way of doing stuff. The display looks better than the pics with a subtle 3d feel.

My wifes Lexus' has a cool feature...every time you start the car, the trip info restarts so you know how long you're driving, etc. On the Idrive you have to manually reset the trip to get this feature. The idrive info window is great but I wish I could choose this option of auto restart.

M


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Did you get the sport package option?


----------



## EricR (Mar 30, 2004)

mikeg said:


> Picked up my new 6er today. Rides and looks great. ......
> M


Picked up _my_ new Silver 645 on Saturday! Have you used the Nav System guidance much yet? I'm wondering if mine is defective. It says, for example, "Take the next on the left". Seems like there should be a word like street or road after the word "next". Curious what yours "says". (DVD labelled North America 2004-2).

ER


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

EricR said:


> Picked up _my_ new Silver 645 on Saturday! Have you used the Nav System guidance much yet? I'm wondering if mine is defective. It says, for example, "Take the next on the left". Seems like there should be a word like street or road after the word "next". Curious what yours "says". (DVD labelled North America 2004-2).
> 
> ER


Congrtaulations! Great car, I love mine.

Mine does the same thing...takes a little getting used to. It does sound weird though. I guess they did away with all those street options to simplify.

Question for you...Does your radio save the tone settings with the station preset? Seems like some do and some don't. I'm trying to get this straight but have received a number of mixed messages. Salesman said yes at first, now he waffles. Others on the boards say yes. Mine was one of the first and preconfigured so maybe it diddn't have all the latest software? For instance some of the recent cars seem to able to play actual MP3's in their Cd players...I can't. Did they discuss voice activation with you?

Minor annoyances anyway.

Enjoy your car!

Mike


----------



## EricR (Mar 30, 2004)

mikeg said:


> Congrtaulations! Great car, I love mine.
> 
> Mine does the same thing...takes a little getting used to. It does sound weird though. I guess they did away with all those street options to simplify.
> 
> ...


Salesman told me I would only have Voice activation if I bought the phone (I did not). He was wrong. The voice functions work great!!!

Mine won't play MP3's (I went out and tried after I read your post). Doesn't save tone settings with presets either. I think it might save tone settings per source, but I'll get back to you after I play with it a little more.

ER


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Are all these 6ers painted with special stealth paint or will some pictures be appearing soon !!!! :dunno:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Enjoy.


----------

